# MAC Postcards - where?



## melmaha (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello!

I want to start collecting MAC Postcards but I don't know where to get them from in Australia! Do they have them at the counters? Do you have to pay for them?


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Mar 9, 2007)

Nope- you don't have to pay for postcards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Counters just seem to get them in with certain new collections over here. Unlike the US (someone correct me if I'm wrong), there seem to be some collections which they just don't get postcards for over here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (that I can find anyway).
The Barbie round foldout thingy is at counters right now. Perhaps ask the MA if you can't find them? They're usually sitting near the cash register at the ones I go to though.


----------



## sweetangelkiss (Sep 18, 2008)

i used to get them all the time but i THREW them away - i'm so stupid. The only one i have managed to find is "Be Seen" & "D'Bohemia".


----------



## miss_bailey (Sep 22, 2008)

I never understood the hype in collecting postcards


----------



## FlaLadyB (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I never understood the hype in collecting postcards_

 
The hype is in the fact that they come out only once and are never seen again. There are some really beautiful works of art on many of the cards and a lot of people like to put them in frames and display them. 

Me... I have a collection dating from 1994 - any and every card I can get my hands on from all over the world.  My collection is listed in the Traincase with a list of what I personally own and loads of photos -I have to catch up on some more photos, I'm behind on posting.  

Like anything people collect....they are unique in their own way. Little pieces of art.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melmaha* 

 
_Hello!

I want to start collecting MAC Postcards but I don't know where to get them from in Australia! Do they have them at the counters? Do you have to pay for them?_

 
They ARE in Australia.  Some of my cards come from there.  I have to pay for them since I'm not there but they do exist.  Most seem to be coming from Asia lately and not many in the US like MAC used to do.


----------



## NeSs_a_mon (Dec 30, 2008)

I asked the MUA a couple of weeks back about the postcards and she said that they hardly get them because they arnt as big as they are in the US. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only one i've seen is the Red She Said postcard. One down and a hundred more to go!!


----------



## billy_cakes (Dec 30, 2008)

The Dj's counter in adelaide seems to get them for ever big collection eg: Naughty Nauticals had them but the cremesheen didnt?


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 4, 2009)

I get postcards mostly from the Myer in the city. I think part of the problem is that some counters don't get a whole heap of postcards so if you see some grab one (or 2 as I always do!). I've also noticed that often they are kept behind the counter so you might not see them right away. I guess this is to make it easy for them to pop one in your bag. I've managed to score postcards for:

Fafi - 2 types!
Viva Glam - Postcard sized foldout
Red She Said
Passions of Red/Little Darlings - Glossy foldout
N-Collection
The Originals
Danse
Electroflash
Naughty Nauticals
Flashtronic
Moonbathe
Smoke Signals
Cult of Cherry
Strange Hybrid
Ungaro
Antiquitease
Untamed

I didn't used to be as vigilant in collecting them but now I try to get them as much as I can.


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_The hype is in the fact that they come out only once and are never seen again. There are some really beautiful works of art on many of the cards and a lot of people like to put them in frames and display them. 

Me... I have a collection dating from 1994 - any and every card I can get my hands on from all over the world. My collection is listed in the Traincase with a list of what I personally own and loads of photos -I have to catch up on some more photos, I'm behind on posting. 

Like anything people collect....they are unique in their own way. Little pieces of art._

 
Yeah...still dont really get it.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't get it either, miss bailey! I think I picked one up for Cult of Cherry coz I liked the model but that's about it..


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 8, 2009)

woops double post, sorry


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 9, 2009)

A lot of people don't understand why I am so obsessed with MAC.. I don't understand why my mum collects so many plates, when she has 1000s of them at home.. I don't understand why my dad collects so many CDs.. I don't understand why my friend collects cosmetic brushes, when she doesn't even wear makeups..  So my point is people like collecting different things and really, you don't need to understand lol


----------



## NeSs_a_mon (Jan 13, 2009)

I got to pick up the Dame Edna postcard and the Brunette, Blonde, Redhead one as well today even tho they arn't selling BBR till Feb.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jan 22, 2009)

I love post cards though I don't have many, I never get to MAC. Though if i get the job I want I'll be in chapel street near mac wooo.
The oldest I have is Ornamentalism, that started me off, i think it's a beautiful card. Though I love the high tea one.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 22, 2009)

Would totally love to work on Chapel st! I'd be in the pro store on every lunch break haha.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah I'd be pretty much in heaven lol.


----------

